# Commercial 8 won't start



## jsf729 (Apr 9, 2012)

Hi,
I'm new to the forum and hope to get some help in getting my newly purchased Comm 8 to start. First some history: I purchased this machine from the original owner. I have no reason to doubt what he has told me about the machine. The tractor is yellow, but the Kohler motor is red. He said that the original motor was replaced. The gas tank is attached directly to the motor- the original gas tank is gone. This motor has a fuel pump. He said that the throttle cable would need to be replaced. I was not able to start the tractor before I decided to purchase (I know, I know), but for the price, I still couldn't lose as it included the 30" mower, rotary plow, sulky and 48" snow blade- all of which I could put to good use. When I got it home, I was able to work out a method of getting the throttle cable to function. I emptied the old gas and replaced the fuel filter. I shot some starting fluid in and it ran for a couple seconds. Further investigation revealed an incorrect spark plug. So- I decided to freshen up everything. New (correct) plug, points, condenser, fuel lines and air cleaner. I purchased a carb rebuild kit, soaked the carb good, blew everything out and rebuilt the carb. I set the point gap to spec, float to spec and set the low idle and high idle jet screws to recommended preliminary settings. Figured one pull and I'm off to the races, but no go. Here's my observations: fuel pump is functioning and delivering fuel to the carb. When I pull the recoil starter (electric would have been nice!), gas comes flying out past the choke plate. I have grounded the spark plug on the head and am getting spark when the points open . Fuel seems to be getting to the spark plug. The engine also seems to have good compression. One thing that happens is after about 3-4 pulls on the rope, it recoils back and yanks the handle out of my hand- nearly pulling my wrist off in the process. When I pull the plug out, I can pull as much as I want and it won't do it. I can't even get it to start with starting fluid hardly now. One thing that I'm not sure about is the spark. As I turn the motor by hand, every time I approach TDC I get a spark. When I recoil turn the motor I get a spark, but is there a possibility that it's a weak spark? Should I pull the flywheel and check the magneto? Any help would be greatly appreciated. I need to get to work! Thanks in advance.


----------

